# (FL)Amoeba: Bugs N Stuff!



## Amoeba (Apr 26, 2012)

It was bound to happen sooner or later...

Family Photo


















I keep flip flopping as to if this pink devil is developing a cyst or not 






Best I could do without her flying back into the burrow.


----------



## Amoeba (Jun 21, 2012)

:cry: I'm now convinced he is a hybrid anyone disagree? (A. "metallica"/ Avicularia sp.)



















B. vagans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 21, 2012)

Since pictures can be deceiving, could be an azuraklaasi maybe? Depends on the leg-color really there (powderish-blue?), but they do have white hairtips actually. Dunno, just throwing it out there...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks just like a A. urticans to me.


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 20, 2012)

C. hentzi. Bonus points if you can see the male too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Oct 21, 2012)

looked like a juvie A.metallica tome,right before it loses any pinking setea they have when younger.


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 28, 2012)

Euathlus sp Yellow






And just so you get how small and cute they are

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome! Guess you're in for the loooong wait before they even reach juvenile state as well now, hu?


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 29, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Awesome! Guess you're in for the loooong wait before they even reach juvenile state as well now, hu?


That's the plan. Bonsai Ts<3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 14, 2012)

My happy boring couple.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 11, 2013)

It's looking like if nature takes it's course I'll be needing to build an incubator in about a year. 

[video=youtube;SpZpgFI0r5M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpZpgFI0r5M[/video]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dagmara (Jan 12, 2013)

Grammostola is the weirdest spider I've ever had. Never ever again I prefer when spider does something more than just sitting in one place Euathlus - hahaha it's sooooo small <3


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Amoeba (Apr 2, 2013)

Still playing with my pet rocks 







[video=youtube;HpIUaslEqUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpIUaslEqUk[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice collection!


----------



## sr20det510 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice collection!

Hope you get a sac!
Good luck!


----------



## Amoeba (Apr 16, 2013)

Danke danke it's not what I'd like it to be but it'll do for now and I'm honestly expecting her to eat any sac she gets like seems to be so common.

In other news I can't believe I didn't post these since I love them. My Aphonopelma sp "Barstow" (I refer to her as sp "Fat Dwarf" out of spite) my absolute favorite T that I've owned. The shadow of her legs makes me smile errytime 





and here is the video that goes with it.
http://youtu.be/41FCTonTZkE


----------



## Silberrücken (Apr 16, 2013)

I  your little fat dwarf! :giggle:


----------



## Amoeba (Aug 6, 2013)

Co-habbing my pair from now until she molts or lays an egg sac. 

Wolfspider-wannabe decides he wants to tap for the female with his third legs. Is it DKS? 
[video=youtube;6oWEpLVoeXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oWEpLVoeXM[/video]

Currently he is at a burrow entrance grooming himself, while she is on the bottom hanging out.

Update:

[video=youtube;0uXcS3rx63w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uXcS3rx63w[/video]

Reactions: Like 2


----------

